# Brewferm beer kits



## BrewMaster (8/12/02)

Does anyone know if Brewferm beer kits are available in australia.
They make Belgian fruit-beer kits and looks like they would be a nice summer drink.
http://www.brewingworld.com/brewferm.htm


----------



## dane (8/12/02)

Not sure.....all the talk of these fruit beers are making me curious.

Even the GF thinks that should like the sound of fresh fruit beers.  

As you say would be great to have an icy cold fruit beer in this summer heat. B)


----------



## [email protected] (9/12/02)

If anyone does find a citrus beer I would been very keen to give this one a go  

I did a quick search on Google but nothing specific in Australia came in, someone must do though.

I might drop a few emails out and about and see whether anyone can source this stuff, actually Tom might be our man to try for this stuff??!!


----------



## PMyers (9/12/02)

I don't know about the Brewferm beer kits availability in Australia. I know you used to be able to get them years ago, but I haven't seen one in over six years.

As for a good fruit beer, I made a peach ale a few months ago that is superb on a hot day by the pool.

Ingredients
1 x Goldrush 1.7kg Polar Beer Kit
1 x 250g tin of passionfruit pulp
2 x 825g tins Peaches in NATURAL juice (not syrup).

Method
Make a 22 litre wort from the beer kit and the passionfuit pulp. If you are after a stronger beer, then you could add a kilo of ultra brew or brew booster at this time. Ferment until brew is nearly complete. Transfer brew into a second fermenter on top of the peaches. Allow fermentation to continue until complete (this phase took another two weeks to fully ferment). 

Note
It helps to add a little pectic enzyme at the start of ferment and when transfering on top of the fruit. Fruit, and peaches in particular, have a lot of pectin which will create a stubborn haze in your beer. The pectic enzyme will reduce the haze considerably, if not altogether. Pectic anzyme can be found at your local HBS, and 25g should not cost you more than six or seven dollars.

This brew is not too heavy in either alcohol or body and has a lovely peach flavour and aroma, not too malty with very little hop character. In short, a very uncomplicated summer brew.


----------



## dane (9/12/02)

I've added that Peach Ale to the Kitchen section as well


----------



## BrewMaster (9/12/02)

i have done a cherry beer from a coopers recipe, i will try to find it again and post it
i spend some time in belgium last year and boy do they make some interesting beers.
So i thought a cherry beer kit from belgium would be pretty close to the original kriek beer,
My local brew shop will import kits, so i will see what i can do.


----------



## Vindaloo (9/12/02)

I'll post my lemon-pineapple-orange Blonde in the Kitchen once it's done. It's been bubbling furiously for about 30 hours, non stop. Hope it doesn't take too long 

Vinds.


----------



## SIMO (12/12/02)

I tried to get one of these kits last year as well as the irish mt mellick but to no avail both manufacturers don't have an importer in australia or nz :blink:


----------



## sboulton (13/12/02)

mount mellicks is the best kit stout i have ever brewed !!  
they are available in oz
try greensborough home brewing supplies (on the net )
http://melbourne.citysearch.com.au/E/V/MEL...0026/68/51/html
capitals where they are 

h34r: 
enjoy
simon


----------



## sboulton (13/12/02)

if you have a prob using the link try goin to melbourne city search and searchin for greens. hbs from there


----------



## RegBadgery (14/12/02)

There's some useful information on the Bodensatz brewing site regarding fruit beers - + a couple of recipes - cherry ale and cherry stout. Both are full mash but you could convert to extract.

http://www.bodensatz.com/staticpages/index...020823202232199

"The Homebrewer's recipe guide" by Higgins, Kilgore and Hertlein contains a number of fruit beer recipes, as does Snyder's "The Brew-Master's Bible". Korzonas's "Homebrewing volume 1" also contains some info on using fruit in beer.

The Higgins book contains 175 all extract recipes. Snyder has a mix of extract, part mash and all grain recipes, while the Korzonas book focusses on extract brewing. Only problem with the Higgins book is that there are no AAU's for the hops.

cheers
reg


----------



## Doc (14/12/02)

I've seen Brewferm kits at the Whats Brewing HBS in Kogarah Sydney.

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (17/12/02)

got a chance to check and it is the BrewTec kits that they have not the BrewFerm ones. 
Sorry.
Interested to know if you find them though.

Cheers,
Doc


----------

